# What happens if you eat spoiled meat?



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Hey y'all... Devon just made pizza for dinner. She used some breakfast link sausage on it. She brought it to me to smell when it was raw, and it smelled fine to me. It smelled fine when it was cooking too. So I gave her the "go-ahead" to make the pizza. She put them on there whole, not cut up. Well I was in the kitchen and I snitched one of the sausages for a bite (I had allready had a couple of bites of the pizza where there was not any sausage) and it tasted HORRIBLE! It was spoiled. Devon has eaten 4 or 5 links. Johnnie had not eaten any yet, nor had Bailey. I told them to throw away the sausages and cut around the spots on the pizza were they where and then re-heat the pizza to make sure it is cooked (Dev got impatient and took the pizza out too soon, the cheese was barely melted...) . So, do I get excited about Devon eating the sausages or do I just give her a bucket and send her to bed? I cannot believe that she ate them! She said that she thought that this is how they where to taste! :shrug: I think her taste buds are broken! Do y'all think that the rest of the pizza was ok before the re-heat? Sorry for being so spastic, I don't want to make the 30 minute trip to the ER and expose us to the Flu if I don't need to, but I don't want Devon to get sick if a trip to the doc would help. I have tried to google this question but cannot find anything that is giving me any information that helps. Thanks in advance for your help.
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

It the links were cooked good - I doubt it it will hurt anyone even if they were spoiled. The cooking should kill anything. I wouldn't worry unless one of you actually starts throwing up and running a fever etc.


----------



## Boleyz (Sep 7, 2004)




----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Thanks Boleyz that made me laugh (this is DD who ate the sasuage )so far nothing has happened ..... yet lol
Devon


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I've had the "Both Ends Syndrome" three times and always from eating bad meat. If she does get sick it will run it's course, but if she starts having a really bad headache get her to the ER. That's a sign of dehydration, which is a high risk of "Both Ends Syndrome".


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

My friend cooked some chicken that he marinated a week. The cartoon was accurate. :Bawling:

I have a three day rule in my fridge.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I had that problem once, when I ate some pizza that apparently had some tainted meat on it. Luckily it must have only been one piece and only one the slice I had. We only have one bathroom and I'd hate to think of my husband and son being sick with it at the same time. I would suggest putting a bucket next to the toilet, just in case. 

In my case, it was 2 years before I would eat pizza again.


----------



## Faustus (Jan 11, 2007)

The one time I got actual food poisoning, it was from the campus Taco Bell, and I started feeling sick almost as soon as I ate the food- it literally took hold in the time it took me to walk from the student union back to my dorm (so about five minutes). It was really awful- I felt so sick that it was almost a relief to actually be sick and get the stuff out of my system. Ugh. Haven't eaten at a Taco Bell since (and in retrospect, they probably did me a favor in that regard). I assume that whatever meat was in my taco had been left out too long or undercooked. Or both.

I would say that if no one's feeling sick yet, they're probably safe, at least from a really severe case of it. In my experience, stuff like that tends to hit you fairly fast.


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

TNnative said:


> In my case, it was 2 years before I would eat pizza again.


I still won't eat Pizza Hut pizza! Every time we got it delivered we got sick, and that was when Devon was a baby, so it has been 15 years! 

Devon has a great out look on the whole thing! Thanks for the info and for cheering her up! Like her daddy used to say in refrence to dirreah, "This too, shall pass!" We will let you know how things turn out.
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## veggrower (Jan 13, 2007)

Boleyz said:


>



Boleyz--It seems your art has been influenced by Picasso. Very Nice work!

I was in the same condition on an aircraft carrier after eating some bad beef, Yikes!


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Debbie, It is probably to late this time, but one thing that may help is to drink water and apple cider vinegar. The vinegar helps kill off the nasties.

How is she this morning?


----------



## Pansies4me (Aug 26, 2004)

I've had food poisoning only once and, believe me, once is enough. That cartoon is totally accurate.

We went to a beautiful inn for our first anniversary and ate at a really nice restaurant. I ordered fish and either mine was bad or not cooked enough. By the next morning I was so sick I ended up in the ER.

It was several years before I ordered fish again in a restaurant and I still have a small level of apprehension about it to this day.

Bottom line: WHEN IN DOUBT, THROW IT OUT. Saving a few bucks is not worth getting food poisoning.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, gosh, Boleyz-what happened to your hair? Is that also a side effect?

I feel so bad for you...

Patty


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Thank you all for your help. Devon is fine. She did not get sick at all. I guess that we cooked the little buggers enough that there wasn't anything left to make her sick. She is the most upset because she has had major mistakes with several meals this week. But all is well at our house now! Thanks again for your concern!
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

Hears The Water said:


> Thank you all for your help. Devon is fine. She did not get sick at all. I guess that we cooked the little buggers enough that there wasn't anything left to make her sick. She is the most upset because she has had major mistakes with several meals this week. But all is well at our house now! Thanks again for your concern!
> God bless you and yours
> Debbie


I'm so glad she didn't get sick!


----------



## via media (Jun 3, 2005)

Boleyz, that is one FINE looking toilet! 

As long as nobody has a compromised immune system, I'd say they'll live to tell about it. Both Ends Syndrome (BES) may make you sick enough to WISH you were dead but it usually passes.

One of my colleagues suffered a severe bout of BES on his first trip to India. So bad, in fact, that he managed to projectile vomit into the shower while seated firmly on the toilet. :help: 

/VM


----------

